# Woo hoo lambs are due soon



## Abbey0020 (Aug 6, 2022)

Woo I have lambs due soon to a beautiful black and coloured corriedale ewe called olive I would live ram and ewe names suggested


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2022)

How exciting! Do you shear them yourself? Spin the wool? 

Girl names
Ella
Bella


Boy names
Sage
Forest


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 13, 2022)

If mama is olive...

Maybe babies should be kinds of olives!  









						26 Types of Olives: A Guide to the Healthy Fruit
					

Everyone knows black and green olives, but did you know there are hundreds of types of olives? Here is a guide to 26 of the best.




					www.nutritionadvance.com


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Aug 14, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> If mama is olive...
> 
> Maybe babies should be kinds of olives!
> 
> ...


Arbequina would be a good ewe name lol


----------



## Finnie (Aug 14, 2022)

Kalamata!


----------



## Abbey0020 (Aug 15, 2022)

The lamb was born last Friday the 12 of august and is named Graham


----------



## Show Sebright (Aug 15, 2022)

Abbey0020 said:


> The lamb was born last Friday the 12 of august and is named Graham


We need pictures of the baby!!! Also what gender?


----------



## Abbey0020 (Aug 15, 2022)

Graham is a beautiful ram (male) who was born on Friday the 12


----------

